# medical Insurance for Cork hospitals



## maritime (27 Aug 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good VHI plan for Cork hospitals for a couple in their 60s in good health


----------



## Slim (28 Aug 2014)

maritime said:


> Can anyone suggest a good VHI plan for Cork hospitals for a couple in their 60s in good health


 
I can't be specific but I was looking for an insurance plan last week and a number of them had cover for Mater Private in Cork included. Check www.hia.ie and put in the 'I do not know what plans I want to compare', select 'semi private in a private hospital' and the lowest plan has full cover, "Shortfall of €200 per night in selected private hospitals, Full cover in Mater Private Cork subject to €500 excess per claim"

See here...[broken link removed]


----------

